# Công Bố Người Trúng Smart Tv, Clip Tv Box Và 20 Tháng Sử Dụng Clip Tv Lần 1



## haiau22 (28 Tháng mười hai 2017)

Đó là trường hợp của Anh Nguyễn Hữu Tài Khi tham gia chương trình “Sinh nhật tuyệt vời. Mỗi ngày. Mọi nơi” của Clip TV.
Chiều ngày 26/12, Clip TV – Truyền hình internet đã tiến hành quay số trúng thưởng lần 1 của chương trình “Sinh nhật tuyệt vời. Mỗi ngày. Mọi nơi”. Thông qua chương trình quay số được live stream trực tiếp trên facebook Clip TV, đã xác định được ba khách hàng may mắn nhận được giải thưởng của chương trình.

Khách hàng may mắn nhận được phần thưởng chiếc TV 49 inches của Clip TV chính là Anh Nguyễn Hữu Tài ngụ huyện Củ Chi – Tp.HCM.

Chia sẻ về sự may mắn này Anh Nguyễn Hữu Tài cho biết mình và gia đình đã rất vui và bất ngờ khi nhận được thông tin trúng thưởng! Anh cho biết đã sử dụng dịch vụ của Clip TV hơn 6 tháng qua, Clip TV tạo ấn tượng cho anh đầu tiên ở khả năng xem truyền hình nét và số lượng kênh khá 'khủng'. Ngoài ra, kho phim Clip TV phong phú với đa dạng thể loại đáp ứng đầy đủ những mong muốn giải trí của tất cả thành viên trong gia đình từ ông bà cho đến cháu bé.







Được biết, ngày 05/01/2018 tới đây, chương trình sẽ tiếp tục quay số trực tiếp trên facebook Clip TV  để xác định chủ nhân của chiếc iPhone X và chiếc TV 49 inches tiếp theo.

Bất ngờ trúng thưởng TV 49 inches khi nạp thẻ Clip TV chỉ 50,000 VNĐ






Để biết thêm chi tiết, độc giả có thể truy cập web: cliptv.vn/sinh-nhat  Hoặc liên hệ hotline 1900545482 - nhánh số 4.

Chương trình “Sinh nhật tuyệt vời. Mỗi ngày. Mọi nơi”, áp dụng cho tất cả khách hàng của Clip TV có nạp gói Premium Gia đình trong thời gian diễn ra chương trình từ 18/12 đến 31/12/2017. Mỗi tài khoản Clip TV (số điện thoại) có phát sinh giao dịch nạp gói Premium Gia đình (tối thiểu 1 tháng trị giá 50,000 đồng) trong thời gian diễn ra chương trình sẽ có cơ hội rút thăm trúng thưởng những phần quà giá trị cao.

Chương trình với nhiều phần quà vô cùng hấp dẫn, trong đó giải thưởng đáng được quan tâm có thể kể đến là Tivi 49 inches hay iPhone X.

Ngoài ra, trong chương trình mừng sinh nhật lần này của Clip TV, với mỗi giao dịch nạp gói Premium Gia đình ở các thời hạn tương ứng 3, 6 và 12 tháng, khách hàng sẽ được tặng thêm thời gian sử dụng lần lượt là 1, 3 và 7 tháng. Ở chương trình này, với những khách hàng nạp thẻ có giá trị 12 tháng sẽ được tặng thêm đến 7 tháng, tức hơn 50% giá trị mà thẻ nạp mang đến.

Bất ngờ trúng thưởng TV 49 inches khi nạp thẻ Clip TV chỉ 50,000 VNĐ






Song song đó, Clip TV còn tổ chức chương trình “Trao trọn yêu thương, vẹn Tết sum vầy”, với mỗi 50.000 đồng khách hàng nạp tiền vào dịch vụ, Clip TV sẽ trích ra 2.500 đồng để trao tặng cho các mảnh đời bất hạnh, các gia đình khó khăn. Tổng số tiền do khách hàng đóng góp sẽ được tổng kết vào ngày 25/1/2018 và chương trình trao quà cho các mảnh đời bất hạnh, gia đình có hoàn cảnh khó khăn dự kiến sẽ tổ chức vào ngày 3-4/2/2018.

Nguồn: cliptv.vn/tv/tin-tuc/bat-ngo-trung-thuong-tv-49-inches-khi-nap-the-clip-tv-chi-50000-vnd-494


----------



## bear77 (28 Tháng mười hai 2017)

rinh đc cái tv luôn hên quá ta


----------



## anhhungxadieu112 (28 Tháng mười hai 2017)

Giờ có nhiều ứng dụng xem online nhỉ...


----------



## jonnyngo (29 Tháng mười hai 2017)

ủa có mấy giải thưởng dạng này luôn à


----------



## phuongtra (29 Tháng mười hai 2017)

thấy cái iip X ghiền gê bây ơi =))


----------



## nhauyen0088 (30 Tháng mười hai 2017)

ủa con tivi 49 inch mà bác Hữu Tài trúng ý hiệu gì ta?


----------



## tringuyenq (31 Tháng mười hai 2017)

thời mình chừng nào mới tới ngta trúng muốn hết


----------



## HoangTr (31 Tháng mười hai 2017)

ủa kỳ này quay số không ai trúng iphone hết ư


----------



## papapy (1 Tháng một 2018)

đợt 2 có iphone chắc là ngon hơn đó, hy vọng lần sau hên hơn


----------



## anhhungxadieu112 (1 Tháng một 2018)

papapy đã viết:


> đợt 2 có iphone chắc là ngon hơn đó, hy vọng lần sau hên hơn


chúc bạn may mắn tip lần sau


----------



## hugi99 (1 Tháng một 2018)

Có ai trúng chưa vậy mn ?


----------

